# Short DST failed?



## Ohaku

I have an HP Pavilion dv6 running windows 7. So a few weeks ago (july 8th-10th) i went to restart my computer for a windows update, when it went to start up, it said "loading windows" but there was no windows animation, then it automatically loaded the startup repair tool. Everytime i start it up now it only gives me two boot options, launch startup repair and start windows normally, which ends up going to repair anyways. The repair tool doesnt actually help. When i did a hard drive and startup test they both said my "short dst failed". I know that means my hard drive should be replaced, but before I just go and replace it, i want to know if there is anyway of fixing it on my own without spending money on a new hard drive. Please help, any suggestions are appreciated :smile:


----------



## Jay_JWLH

In general, when a HDD goes bad, you replace it, you don't repair it. But there are a few exceptions, of which yours doesn't sound like it is one of them.

For now, try running SeaTools for DOS. It is a dedicated disk checking utility that you can run off a CD, and once again check the condition of your drive.


----------



## Ohaku

Alright, I'll try that and see how it goes.


----------



## Nedamk

The same problem happened to me yesterday 19/8/2011 .
I've got an HP Pavilion dv 6 2190 as well. I tried to boot the system with a Win 7 Bootable DVD and then by the command prompt it provided I managed to repair some part of HDD. I executed CHKDSK which didn't work first, but then I tried it with /R switch. When I could browse my desired partition. I copied all the data I needed and tried the repair option of the DVD. Surprisingly my windows started normally. (It's not as normal as it should be because beside this problem there is something wrong with the display which both started with a slight physical impact. Of course I have to say I'm not sure if this impact has caused the problem because a few days ago my Kaspersky antivirus detected some threats which couldn't fix it.) Hope you have manged to recover your data as well and I think it's a good idea to replace your HDD since it's not reliable anymore.
Good Luck


----------



## windows 7

did you guys have any solution for it? If so, could you please share it. It looks like this hp model has big problems


----------



## MoolGeek

Hey.

When your harddisk fails the DST Short, and Long (remember to check, might give some insight) you can use the Seatools to Dos program, to erase and repair bad sectors. However should this fail, your only option is to buy a new HDD.

(However even though it might sometimes work as nothing is wrong, it will die every single time, you try to do a backup to an ex-HDD.)

Can you explain the use of your computer, is it for gaming, or work/study?

Hope it helps.


----------

